# Algae on (Giant Ambulia) limnophila aquatica



## Bunny13 (Oct 24, 2005)

I am having some trouble with algae on what I believe is Limnophila aquatica. I have had the plant for a couple years now and I have always trimmed it from the bottom and stuck the tops in the substrate. I have recently decided to try something different and I am trimming from the top. It is starting to branch out more but I am having trouble keeping the older growth from becoming covered in algae. It turns a brownish/redish green color, much darker from the new growth. It also seems to be a magnet for hair algae and a different long stringy algae. 

Its a 30gallon tank with 72 watts over it. I dose EI and I am injecting pressurized CO2 at 2 bps. 

Any ideas on how to combat this stuff? 

Here is a picture of the tank. This is the best picture I have at the moment but I still think you can see the color difference. I can get a better picture later this evening.


----------



## Bunny13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Here are some other pictures


----------



## Bunny13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Any ideas?


----------

